# Cross Breeds



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

.........................


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Awww bless he is lovely, what is his name?

I think his face looks a bit chi, but then it looks a bit JR too.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

His name is Freddie 

Thank you xx


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

I love his name.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

they dont both me, i just wish i could have a dog lol 

, but i dont think were aloud to talk about this because it always ends in an argument


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi,
I dont mind cross breeds 
As i puppy walk for the blind and they use x breeds, and i also own one JRTx YORKIE.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I think he's lovely, I just rescued what may be the same when I get a decent pic I'll post it and see what you think. We love all dogs here and really only hope that anyone who breeds does it responsibly....Jill


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

what is wrong with crossbreeds?
i have a staffie cross and he rocks!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have crossbreeds and they are fab.
I have other dog's too.
Your little chap is very cute.
I can see alot of JRT in him.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awww bless him , he's just the cutest 
I have nothing against crosses , every one ive seen pictured is cute as a button


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Aww he looks like a lil fox to me lol.
Looks like he might maybe have a wire haired terrier in him by the looks of his coat?

I also have a cross-breed so I'm okay with crossbreeds.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*how cute is he  *


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *how cute is he  *


*he is a cutie aint he  can i have him please?? lol :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi

I have nothing against cross breeds. In fact i would love a Goldendoodle and i might have to go and pinch Colsy's as they are stunning :001_tt2:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I love all dogs dosnt matter what breed, but I hate breeders of crosses because more often than not are either accidents or to make a few bob and no health tests are done(note I said more often than not) and because rescues(including the one I work at) are filled with poor dogs as a result of this. 

Mo


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi
> 
> I have nothing against cross breeds. In fact i would love a Goldendoodle and i might have to go and pinch Colsy's as they are stunning :001_tt2:


Oh thank you..
But you would return Elmo really quick he burps just like a man lol:001_tt2:
Hunny B does the same but like a lady.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

moboyd said:


> I love all dogs dosnt matter what breed, but I hate breeders of crosses because more often than not are either accidents or to make a few bob and no health tests are done(note I said more often than not) and because rescues(including the one I work at) are filled with poor dogs as a result of this.
> 
> Mo


That is my problem with them too. *All* dogs are nice, it is not their fault at all. It is the breeders of these dogs I object to, especially with the dog rescue situation as it is.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

He is soooooo cute!
I have 5 dogs, and only 3 of them are pedigrees. We have 2 x cocker spaniels, 1 x yorkie and 1 x Springer cross labrador and 1 x Saluki cross - so I love crossbreeds as well as pedigrees.
Your little boy looks like he is going to be great fun!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Oh thank you..
> But you would return Elmo really quick he burps just like a man lol:001_tt2:
> Hunny B does the same but like a lady.


PMSL as long as they dont fart like Lilo they will be fine


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I have 2 cross breeds or as I prefer to call the Hienz 57's 

You little one is gorgeous.

Everyone on here loves all dogs (mostly  )
I think what some members get upset by is what they consider to be unethical breeders, be that cross breed or pedigree.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm glad none of the anti-crossbreed brigade have descended on this thread yet :smilewinkgrin:

I'm not against them at all, however i am against the people who purposely cross breed for money with no regard to health, but still, i'm not against the dogs, im against the breeders of some of them!

I can definately see both the JRT and the Chi in your dog, he's a very balanced cross  he has a chihuahua face (eyes, ears and snout is very chihuahua like) but he has the coat and looks to have the build of a terrier... he's also got that cheeky terrier expression, he's lovely  and anyone who says any different needs their heads checking


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww what a gorgeous pup! I don't have a problem with crossbreeds at all, just a problem with those who breed crosses, give them fancy names and sell them for far more than they are worth. Not the dogs fault, the bad breeders breeding for money!


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh My God!!

I didn't expect this thread to have got to 3 pages!!!!!

Thank you all so, so much!! We love him to bits and he's just such a good puppy!!

He is currently using puppy pads and 'when' he uses them he gets a doggy chocolate drop! He is only 10 weeks at the moment and he knows sit, and paw already!!!

Sorry to everyone who has asked for him but i'll have to let you down gently - NO 

I'll try over the next few days to get a few more updated pictures as that picture was taken 8 days ago and he has changed so much already!!

Michelle xx


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

hey don't feel bad. its not so much the cross breed its self that causes arguments. 

its just that we as humans are obsessed with the latest thing be it computers, music, pets etc. 

there are lots of dogs from 'bad' breeding in shelters with no family's, and people get angrier that we as humans are paying lots of money for in some cases a dog that we could get for free or for a very small donation to a rescue. 

and at the moment people are having to give up there dogs for finical reasons, like loosing there job, getting a pay cut, having more kids, having to move to accommodation that wont allow them to have pets. 

and right now i think we are in a puppy boom, everyone is breeding because they know people are willing to pay for it. this also means that people are buying a dog thinking it wont cast or realizing how much work is involved in there coats. 

my breeder had two pups handed back to her with in the week because they didn't realize it would be so much work and it cried at night. 


so its not really anything personal against the dog itself. 


your wee one is lovely.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Fleur said:


> I have 2 cross breeds or as I prefer to call the Hienz 57's
> 
> You little one is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


My Mum used to affectionately call crosses 'Bitsa's ' 
as in Bitsa this and bitsa that , lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love all dogs regardless of who their parents were, I love jrt's and chi's and your baby is the best of both worlds but If I can't ask for your adorable puppy then I might just have to pinch him now could I please have your address and a list of times when you are out.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

kendal said:


> hey don't feel bad. its not so much the cross breed its self that causes arguments.
> 
> its just that we as humans are obsessed with the latest thing be it computers, music, pets etc.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your reply, as well as everyone elses.

He is just like a little ray of sunshine for us. We have had a terrible year what with me being made redundant for the 3rd time in a row last October, then in December last year my partner who is 38 had a massive heart attack, now i'm having lots of tests for Epilepsy so we are now unable to work due to illness.
What with the above depression has hit us like a steam train and the last 9 days have been brilliant, we wake up, see his face, as well as our cats and we smile!!

Sorry to go on a bit!

I know everyone is intitled to their own opinion but i'd hope we were an exception maybe? So anyone who doesn't agree with us having a cross breed please read the above and think again.

Oh gawd i've gone on far to much haven't I!

I'll leave the room now lol

xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh he is gorgeous  He looks like the size of a chi, the face of a chi but the rest is deff from a JRT!!

I love cross breeds and have 2 of my own  A collie cross and a old english mastiff/DDB.

I think the only problem that people have with cross breeds is how they come into the world as most are not health tested etc.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Michelle sorry you have had a really bad time of late.
Thinking of you.
I am so glad you have found this fab little puppy to share you time with.
He will bring you so much joy xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

MDF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Now i'm very new to this forum (and to dog owning!!)
> 
> ...


He is a jack russel/chi. you can see the jack russel in him but his little face have a mix of chi/jack. he is gorgeous


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I have four crossbreeds as well as a Border Collie. The four crosses are all rescues and I chose them for their personalities more than anything else.  They are all gorgeous and can be seen here - My Dogs


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

freddie is gorgeous! 

I love cross breeds only dogs ive ever had and now have two


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you very much xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Its not that some people on here dont like crossbreds it just some people on here dont like the idea of people breeding crossbred dogs or breeding dogs to make crossbred dogs 

Your chap is so so so cute


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

He's gorgeous definately jrt/chihuahua


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think Freddie is gorgeous , :001_wub: , you are very lucky to have such a great little dog .
I have 2 dogs 1 parsons terrier , and 1 staffy x . he won 3 1st prizes at a show this summer .


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

MDF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Now i'm very new to this forum (and to dog owning!!)
> 
> ...


What a fantastic pic - he is beautiful......İ have six mixed breed dogs...Luv em all..


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I love all dogs - it's the extortionate prices that I dont like - but people are willing to pay so que sera sera


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*He really is a cute lil boy :smilewinkgrin:

Thanks everyone for keeping this thread nice and friendly and with good advice:smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Crossbreedlover (Apr 12, 2009)

I am a cross breed lover, as you can tell from my siggy I have 2!

He is gorgeous BTW


----------



## Maggiesmum (Sep 28, 2009)

I have 2 cross breeds love em.

Your little one is so cute!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

MDF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Now i'm very new to this forum (and to dog owning!!)
> 
> ...


You dog is a sweetie, (pinchable even) and you are so so wrong, most of us love all dogs whether crossed or pedigree, just some have very strong views on unethical breeding which sadly is evident in some breeds more then others.
As to the breed, dunno JRT x something.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> You dog is a sweetie, (pinchable even) and you are so so wrong, most of us love all dogs whether crossed or pedigree, just some have very strong views on unethical breeding which sadly is evident in some breeds more then others.
> As to the breed, dunno JRT x something.


Thank you all, so, so much

Smarty Pants.... Please dont think I was critisizing (sp?) anyone as i'm not that sort of person

When I said about the breed of our little one we know that he is JRT X CHI as mum is JRT and Dad is CHI but we wern't sure from the picture I have put up which bit is which but I think most people have resovled that now for us.

Thank you all once again, we honestly cannot believe and thank everyone enough for everything they have said about him.

xxxxx


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, 
I also have a chihuahua x JR (mum is chihuahua x JR, dad is chihuahua) called Bella. She is such a happy puppy, loves her walks and running around outside, but also loves having cuddles snuggled up on the sofa. 
I think Freddie is lovely, you can definately see he has bots of both in him - awwww!!!
Here is my Bella with her toy freddie the frog:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a mongrel labXcollieXGSDXmaybe even something else... and he is lovely! Nothing against crossbreeds here, your little cutie is adorable! x


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Those puppies are delish! Have you noticed with Chi crosses they always seem to inherit the big ears lol? Are they more like Chi's or Jacks in character?


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Kimmpf said:


> Hi,
> I also have a chihuahua x JR (mum is chihuahua x JR, dad is chihuahua) called Bella. She is such a happy puppy, loves her walks and running around outside, but also loves having cuddles snuggled up on the sofa.
> I think Freddie is lovely, you can definately see he has bots of both in him - awwww!!!
> Here is my Bella with her toy freddie the frog:


awww what a cutie your little Bella is!! I'd love to see more pictures if you dont mind? There are so few of them about I have nothing to compare him to lol

Michelle xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

MDF said:


> Hi,
> 
> He is just like a little ray of sunshine for us. We have had a terrible year what with me being made redundant for the 3rd time in a row last October, then in December last year my partner who is 38 had a massive heart attack, now i'm having lots of tests for Epilepsy so we are now unable to work due to illness.
> What with the above depression has hit us like a steam train and the last 9 days have been brilliant, we wake up, see his face, as well as our cats and we smile!!
> ...


And this is just what owning a dog should be about! Sorry to hear about your troubles hun, and so glad that your little boy is there to lift you both. He is beautiful and looks such a bundle of mischief!

(twiddles moustache and makes plans to steal puppy )

I think his eyes are pure chi, and his colouring, and the rest of him looks like JRT (but bear in mind that I'm no expert on either breed!)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Freddie is gorgeous!xxx


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> And this is just what owning a dog should be about! Sorry to hear about your troubles hun, and so glad that your little boy is there to lift you both. He is beautiful and looks such a bundle of mischief!
> 
> (twiddles moustache and makes plans to steal puppy )


Thank you very much indeed.

The girlies (our cats) and him make the days a lot easier (how sad does that sound) lol

Michelle xx

p.s - Noooooo to stealing my puppy lol


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh dear thats never a good thing to say to me, I have hundreds of pictures of her - she is so photogenic. I was the same as you, we were looking at getting two kittens, our friends had puppies and I've seen her from 2 days old - every time I went round after that - which was quite often - I fell in love with her more and more and more and I just had to have her. Best decision I have ever made. 
Here is a picture of her fast asleep in the car:







Close up picture:







Her first weekend home with us:








I also have quite a few on my profile and have loads on facebook if your on there  
xx

P.S More of Freddie too please xx


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Kimmpf said:


> Oh dear thats never a good thing to say to me, I have hundreds of pictures of her - she is so photogenic. I was the same as you, we were looking at getting two kittens, our friends had puppies and I've seen her from 2 days old - every time I went round after that - which was quite often - I fell in love with her more and more and more and I just had to have her. Best decision I have ever made.
> Here is a picture of her fast asleep in the car:
> View attachment 31500
> 
> ...


I've PM'd you x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG! She's just gorgeous! Such a cute cute face! I might have to come and visit and bring a very large handbag  :devil:

I have a little yorkie x scottie called Billy.

As others have said, they hold nothing at all against the dogs... but they do object to unethical breeders producing pups (pedigree included) just for money without consideration to their real long term welfare. The trouble is at the moment is that people have realised that they can (in some cases) charge more for a cross than either of the two originating pedigrees, so seeing pound signs dancing in front of their eyes, they produce the crosses. Producing pups unresponsibly and unethically is wrong... no matter what breeds the parents are. To finish there are a few crossbreeds which have had some bad rep before, i wont deny it. That is usually because the cross is deemed to actually be detrimental to the health of the dogs anyway... for example, bassett x shar pei... both pedigree breeds beset with health problems that throwing them together is down right wrong, dangerous and sad - those pups have a potentially miserable life of pain ahead of them. 

Please please dont think everyone is against the individial dogs at all... they are just against unethical breeding. Pedigree or cross doesnt really come into it.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww he's gorgeous hun xx


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a cross breed  x x

This is Tyler he is nearly 5 months old x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww he KA-YOOT!..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww i love him hes like the dog i grew up with Sophie she was called she was beautiful will always be rememberd.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Changes said:


> I have a cross breed  x x
> 
> This is Tyler he is nearly 5 months old x


hes very pretty thanks for showing


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

i like most dogs although
i do lean towards labradors
but im not a dog racistut:
i think your pup looks like a jrt
but is a much prettier colour.
noogsy xx


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I love cross breeds there are some interesting mixes right now.

I'm not too sure about giving them fancy names tho and charging £000s for them.

To the OP, can I have Freddie please?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> OMG! She's just gorgeous! Such a cute cute face! I might have to come and visit and bring a very large handbag  :devil:
> 
> I have a little yorkie x scottie called Billy.
> 
> ...


i agree with this as well!

my last dog was a tibetan terrier X she lived to the grand old age of 16.

this is Tammy when she was 13 years old!








:smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

Changes said:


> I have a cross breed  x x
> 
> This is Tyler he is nearly 5 months old x


 He has changed so much Mel! He is gorgeous just like his brother


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Not read this thread - its late :
LOL its not that we dont like you, its simply that a number of people come on here saying they have a *** x *** and they want to breed it because its the best in the world, everybody gets the same advice, re: health tests, temperement, reasons as to why you feel it necessary. There is no ousting of cross breeds on here just people who 1/2 read posts who take the last read comment as the crux of the thread and go on the defensive. Theres loads of people on here with crosses, if youve got a dog youve got a dog - thats it. All you can do is pass on any advice youve gleened.

Your dog looks to have the size of a chi and the coat of a jrt 

hope this has answered your q.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Opheliac said:


> He has changed so much Mel! He is gorgeous just like his brother


 He is the naughtiest puppy ever Opheliac lol he is the biggest thief I have ever met if anything is missing in the house it is usually at the bottom of the garden 

To the op because I think that it is important

I have never met anyone on these forums that does not like cross breeds not one person has ever been rude to me because I have one - I think a few people have strong opinions about breeding cross breeds which is fair enough  Those same people have even stronger views about breeding pedigree dogs without the relevant health checks x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Love the thread (you always start such nice peaceful threads, MDF!) only one complaint- you haven't posted enough pics I think most people on here would agree with that. As for cross breeds, I have one, no idea whether he was from an 'accidental' litter or a profit-driven one or whatever, all I know is that he came to us in mid June at 10 months old & he is fantastic, the children love him & he has helped me deal with a lot of my anxiety issues just by being totally fab! Oh & he was free, like all the best things in life:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Love the thread (you always start such nice peaceful threads, MDF!) only one complaint- you haven't posted enough pics I think most people on here would agree with that. As for cross breeds, I have one, no idea whether he was from an 'accidental' litter or a profit-driven one or whatever, all I know is that he came to us in mid June at 10 months old & he is fantastic, the children love him & he has helped me deal with a lot of my anxiety issues just by being totally fab! Oh & he was free, like all the best things in life:smilewinkgrin:


ahhh thank you so much Simplysardonic xx

Have you see the thread I did a couple of days ago? named.... 'for all you Freddie fan'?

I'll up it for you xx (are you on Facebook? i've got loads of pics of him on there)

Michelle xxx


----------



## master groomer (Oct 10, 2009)

cross breeds are the best less medical problems brought about all the inbreeding cruftys and labradoodles are the best cross god could think ofl


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

master groomer said:


> cross breeds are the best less medical problems brought about all the inbreeding cruftys and labradoodles are the best cross god could think ofl


What are cruftys?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

HighPr00 said:


> What are cruftys?


I am presuming dogs that are shown?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

master groomer said:


> cross breeds are the best less medical problems brought about all the inbreeding cruftys and labradoodles are the best cross god could think ofl


could you back that up with some evidence?

As far as i can see apart from first generation crosses all you are doing is breeding more problems in?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

we have a chi x yorkie an a border terrier x norfolk terrier,i have also purposly(sp) bred cocker x pups,and terrier x pups


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

master groomer said:


> cross breeds are the best less medical problems brought about all the inbreeding cruftys and labradoodles are the best cross god could think ofl


Yes agree evidence would be good? 
My dog isn't inbred, and has no health problems and he is a "crufty"


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

master groomer said:


> cross breeds are the best less medical problems


Nope, that doesn't work - most genetic problems are recessive, meaning if you cross two different breeds together that have the same issues, you could also see that in the pups.

For example: my chap is Belgian Shepherd x Border Collie - both breeds have issues with epilepsy, cataracts and other eye problems. Neither of his parents were tested so I had no idea if he would inherit anything - still don't as you can't test for epilepsy.

Someone round here breeds Cavalier x Min Schnauzers.... both breeds have issues in common. I have no idea if they test the parents or not.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i quite like crufty!

A "designer" name for pedigrees  :lol:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

master groomer said:


> cross breeds are the best less medical problems brought about all the inbreeding cruftys and labradoodles are the best cross god could think ofl


That is a very ' brash' statement! assume you can back that up!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> i quite like crufty!
> 
> A "designer" name for pedigrees  :lol:


LOL yes it's growing on me


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> I am presuming dogs that are shown?


Ah okay, I read it wrong.

I thought crufty was another daft designer dog name. ut:


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> That is a very ' brash' statement! assume you can back that up!!


And thats exactly the type of comment I did NOT want on my thread!!! Haven't you only just come back from a ban?????????


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

MDF said:


> And thats exactly the type of comment I did NOT want on my thread!!! Haven't you only just come back from a ban?????????


Not wanting to spoil your thread  But DT was only responding to another poster who made quite a unfair comment


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

MDF said:


> And thats exactly the type of comment I did NOT want on my thread!!! Haven't you only just come back from a ban?????????


thats a bit harsh!

She has only said the same as others! Myself included.

The comment was a sweeping statement without evidence, all we have asked for is info relating to crossbreeding health.

This is me as a crossbreed owner asking too... The information and studies i have read have all pointed only to hibrid vigor in a first cross. That too though is subject to both breeds being crossed not sharing the same genetic conditions.

I'm sorry MDF, you have a lovely little dog, but i think that your post was out of order.


----------



## Madamoiselle (Aug 18, 2009)

I HATE it when people say "cross breeds have less health problems".. What a load of old tosh!

The thing is with pedigrees, we are aware of the particular health issues within the particular breed, so they can be bred out by breeding from clear, healthy stock.

Mongrels are a total gamble, you don't know what health issues are going to affect them.. but that doesn't mean they have less chance of being affected ut: Are people really that dense?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

I can see this being closed soon :001_tt2:


----------



## Madamoiselle (Aug 18, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I can see this being closed soon :001_tt2:


You are either - very intuitive, or this forum is very predictable


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes:


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Hey come on guys, don't let this thread go down the pan & get closed. Be nice to each and have another glass or 2 

We all love our dogs, be it a full award winning pedigree or a beautiful crossbreed. 

They are what they are; our best friends.....

Like anything you get healthy or illness in both, neither is better than the other.

MM ~x~


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cockapoo : Health | Dog Time

This refers to Cockapoos and health, but could be applied to any mixed breed.
It all really depends on the actual dogs being used for breeding, not whether they are cross breed or not as to how healthy the puppies are.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

My Doberman cross has osteochondrosis dissicens due to elbow dyspasia. He is 9 now and still doing well, we are just careful about what he does (no jumping etc) but other than that he lives a normal life.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

MDF said:


> And thats exactly the type of comment I did NOT want on my thread!!! Haven't you only just come back from a ban?????????


Chillax  x the word Brash isn't a bad word and asking if someone can back up their statement may be a little provocative if they can't lol all in all this thread has been really quite constructive and productive x x


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

Madamoiselle said:


> I HATE it when people say "cross breeds have less health problems".. What a load of old tosh!
> 
> The thing is with pedigrees, we are aware of the particular health issues within the particular breed, so they can be bred out by breeding from clear, healthy stock.
> 
> Mongrels are a total gamble, you don't know what health issues are going to affect them.. but that doesn't mean they have less chance of being affected ut: Are people really that dense?


at last someone who talks a bit of sense
unless tested any breeding is a gamble 
cross or pure


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

master groomer said:


> cross breeds are the best less medical problems brought about all the inbreeding cruftys and labradoodles are the best cross god could think ofl


really 
thats funny 
cos all the 9 pedigree dogs i have had have been healthy 
thats a load of tosh
any dog can get health problems
and with people spouting that sort of rubbish, its 
one of the reasons people are getting into the 
designer dog breeding


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I *luv* it how a few people who have never really contribute to any threads (their number of posts is clearly visable) on here get people banned.

A lot of pot stiring I think. :cursing:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

MDF said:


> And thats exactly the type of comment I did NOT want on my thread!!! Haven't you only just come back from a ban?????????


You're dog is beautiful by the way!!!
But for the life of me I can see absolutely no reason whatsoever for your above outburst!! Or maybe I can


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

james1 said:


> I *luv* it how a few people who have never really contribute to any threads (their number of posts is clearly visable) on here get people banned.
> 
> A lot of pot stiring I think. :cursing:


What on earth is that meant to mean?

I do not know anyone on this forum so why would I be pot stiring?? I left school a long time ago now!! I have a new puppy and 2 cats that is why i am here looking for ADVICE! all i want is for my questions to be answered, if you don't like my questions or my posts then you know my username don't click on the post.

all i was on about was that i saw a post earlier today saying that DT had just come back from a ban, is that right or have i got it wrong?

There was a comment earlier on in this thread from a mod about it being kept nice and no bad comments.

Do'ya know what, I can't be arsed there is obviously a HUGE clique on this forum and I don't want that on my threads so can a Mod please close this thread before anything else happens.

I loved this forum until now and if you want to blame me for how people get banned perhaps it'll be a good idea for YOU to look at your reply on here.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes:


I reckon you need to go to bed if your that tired!!

Why do so many people feel the need to get on the band wagon?????

For goodness sake what has your reply got anything to do with my thread?


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*I am feeling sooo disappointed & jealous

I have 5 "Crufty's" and Im sat wondering why they don't all have health problems??? ut:

Damn Im obviously doing something wrong here...!  

Again I love all animals not just dogs, but don't believe in purposely mating 2 crosses together then charging way over the odds for a "Designer name"

Little Freddie like all pups is very cute 

He resembles both his parents Breeds & its obvious he brings you a lot of joy, which is what we all get from having animals in our lives *


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *I am feeling sooo disappointed & jealous
> 
> I have 5 "Crufty's" and Im sat wondering why they don't all have health problems??? ut:
> 
> ...


ahhh small~fluffy...

Thank you so much for bringing this thread back to life with such a lovely reply!!!!

Michelle xx


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

omg he is lush i think x breeds r the best, milly is a toy poodle x chi and she is the best dog ever!! ur little freddie looks as small as milly x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDF said:


> What on earth is that meant to mean?
> 
> I do not know anyone on this forum so why would I be pot stiring?? I left school a long time ago now!! I have a new puppy and 2 cats that is why i am here looking for ADVICE! all i want is for my questions to be answered, if you don't like my questions or my posts then you know my username don't click on the post.
> 
> ...


If you know a member is just coming back from a ban, and you dont know the reason for that ban - then dont you think your are stiring it by bringing it up and making jibes over it??

A few other members said the exact same thing before DT did, though you did not have any bones with them about it, instead decided to try and cause an ineffective agrgument and stir the pot. I dont know what your talking about school for, your only asking for it to be closed now as your trying to act all hurt when in fact you seem free and able to pass comment easily but others arent.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

MDF said:


> What on earth is that meant to mean?
> 
> I do not know anyone on this forum so why would I be pot stiring?? I left school a long time ago now!! I have a new puppy and 2 cats that is why i am here looking for ADVICE! all i want is for my questions to be answered, if you don't like my questions or my posts then you know my username don't click on the post.
> 
> ...


Woaaa, it seems its ONLY you kicking off on your own thread lol...

Ever heard of FREE SPEECH????

If you start a thread, you can't pick and choose who posts on it....Its an open forum... And you shouldn't stifle anybody unless they are being rude. And nobody was rude to you  But you were indeed the rude one imo.....

Also you named your thread 'cross breeds'.... you've gotta know that was an unwise title... (though free speech and all, its your choice to make). IMO you knew you were flaming with this 

But if you indeed wanted a 'nice' thread, maybe.... 'Heres my gorgeous new pup Freddie'.... would have been a better title. Cos you seem to be very aware that cross breeding is a hot topic on here...

I think you owe DT an apology....

And Freddie is an adoreable pup! Cute as a button!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

james1 said:


> If you know a member is just coming back from a ban, and you dont know the reason for that ban - then dont you think your are stiring it by bringing it up and making jibes over it??
> 
> A few other members said the exact same thing before DT did, though you did not have any bones with them about it, instead decided to try and cause an ineffective agrgument and stir the pot. I dont know what your talking about school for, your only asking for it to be closed now as your trying to act all hurt when in fact you seem free and able to pass comment easily but others arent.


I agree with James!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

james1 said:


> If you know a member is just coming back from a ban, and you dont know the reason for that ban - then dont you think your are stiring it by bringing it up and making jibes over it??
> 
> A few other members said the exact same thing before DT did, though you did not have any bones with them about it, instead decided to try and cause an ineffective agrgument and stir the pot. I dont know what your talking about school for, your only asking for it to be closed now as your trying to act all hurt when in fact you seem free and able to pass comment easily but others arent.


I agree with james I also think you over reacted to DTs post she wasn't being overly harsh and to be fair your comments about her just being back from a ban were a tad harsh hun x x this thread doesn't have to be closed it has been a really brilliant discussion that has made me think about things  well done for starting it  x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

MDF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Now i'm very new to this forum (and to dog owning!!)
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwww so cute. I have nothing against cross breeds, i have a crossbred cat. What I have a problem with is breeders of crossbreeds, or indeed pedigrees breeding for money!


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

I HAVE ASKED FOR THIS THREAD TO BE REMOVED.

Why can't some people just drop it?? Myself and DT have sorted it out via PM so I don't think we really need this do we??


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Woaaa, it seems its ONLY you kicking off on your own thread lol...
> 
> Ever heard of FREE SPEECH????
> 
> ...


Like i've said the the post above this one, myself and DT have sorted it out via PM, I don't think you or James need to get involved.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

there is no need to remove the thread hun. Its got all the potential of being even more interesting as debate sparks. Seriously, you cannot ask for a thread to be deleted just because you disagree or dont like someones views, if that was the case then this would be a forum... it would be a "lets all be fluffy and nice dictatorship". 

The mods are leaving threads to run for a while in an attempt to see if the members here can self moderate... lets not let them down eh?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Why have you asked for this thread to be removed? What is wrong with it


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

MDF said:


> I HAVE ASKED FOR THIS THREAD TO BE REMOVED.
> 
> Why can't some people just drop it?? Myself and DT have sorted it out via PM so I don't think we really need this do we??


Why would the thread need to be removed? 

Everybody has agreed you have a beautiful wee pup there, before 'your' outbusrt...

I am glad you have apologised to DT


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> there is no need to remove the thread hun. Its got all the potential of being even more interesting as debate sparks. Seriously, you cannot ask for a thread to be deleted just because you disagree or dont like someones views, if that was the case then this would be a forum... it would be a "lets all be fluffy and nice dictatorship".
> 
> The mods are leaving threads to run for a while in an attempt to see if the members here can self moderate... lets not let them down eh?


I understand that but what I can't get to grips with is a certain member who just 'picks' at everything that is said. I've had enough.

I've been here a week, i've really enjoyed it but seeing as I have problems at home etc I don't NEED problems on here which make it worse.

Why do the mods see it as a good idea to keep things running when people get so upset with the situation.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I have just recieved a report about this thread. But hopefully not against my better judgement I'm going to leave it open a while longer, in the hope, the members follow there word, and bring this back to some sort of normality again. 
The mods are doing there bit here, lets see if our members can to.
Regards
3reddogs 
(A Mod living on the edge)


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Why would the thread need to be removed?
> 
> Everybody has agreed you have a beautiful wee pup there, before 'your' outbusrt...
> 
> I am glad you have apologised to DT


For goodness sake stop going on and on!! I haven't appologised to DT she appologised to me!!!!!!


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

...............................


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

suggestions on a post card please??


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

........................................


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

..................................


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good afternoon all


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

you'll have to have a look at the thread in general chat... but the basics is that people feel there is too much censorship in the moderating, and that one person getting upset over a post and having a thread removed just because they disagree with something isnt a good enough reason anymore.

The whole ethos of a forum is that we share different views with a good measure of respect, and that sometimes means arguments and full scale debates will occur. What needs to happen is that they can run their course, and for those that disagree to state their argument fairly and intelligently without making the argument personal.

I think why people this time chose to object (myself included) into your comment about DT, was that others (again myself included) had asked master groomer to back up his statement with some evidence, yet you chose to quote dt with a belittleing comment about her recent ban. Now i wont go over that again as you have stated you have sorted it over pm - FANTASTIC! i wish more people would do the same. I have only brought it up as you asked for clarification.

A thread will always develope and often go off on a whole new tangent from what it opened up about - which was your cute little dog. When someone makes a comment that needs further clarification its not strictly off topic (crossbreeds being the topic), but its just a different direction on the same topic.

Hope that helps clear it up for you - again this is just how i see things, others will have a different opinion.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> suggestions on a post card please??


Maybe just that the OP is a tad to sensitive.... and flamed her own thread?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oh dear sorry to hear you want this thread closing and that your not happy  just take on board the ones you want and ignore the rest  *


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

see this is what happens while i am writing one of my shakesperian essays! it all blinkin changes while i aint lookin! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Let me explain.
members are not wanting us mods to close threads so fast, so even if the thread does go a bit pear shaped, thay all have the oppitunity to bring it 'back online' again. 
after you deleting your 1st post to this thread, i was hoping our members might come back with some suggestions on what thay want us mods to do about it now.. hence suggestions on a postcard please' comment


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

MDF said:


> what are you talking about?


Now, don't start on the mod....

He is caught within a rock and a hard place at the moment...

Read billyboysmammy(said beautifully) post, it explains whats happening on PF at the moment 

And why did you post a nasty, name calling message to my visitors page? I haven't been rude to you MDF....


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

................................


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

..............................


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

this thread is way of topic

ow and i can not post as the op deleted post

cute little dog though


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm well confused as why this thread has been asked to be removed? It's a nice thread about your lovely dog.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> I'm well confused as why this thread has been asked to be removed? It's a nice thread about your lovely dog.


me too!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bit bewildered on reading the latest. MDF, i dont know what or how to say this without hurting your feelings, but get a cup of tea or something, open a window and post a message on this or another thread thats nice and chirpy - it'll take your mind off things maybe, then you could read over this at your leisure?


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

..........................


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

......suggests strongly that a cup o tea is administered with quick effect.......


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

off topic, come on guys don't bicker... ignore it and move on if you're not happy with each other, for whatever reason.

I actually fancy a cuppa, let's all go and put the kettle on and take 5


----------



## Meggie (Oct 10, 2009)

> suggestions on a post card please??


What anyone should do when faced with something that is inflammatory...

IGNORE !


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

james1 said:


> ......suggests strongly that a cup o tea is administered with quick effect.......


gets a cup o tea and pours it over your head! sarcasim is the lowest form of wit!


----------



## Meggie (Oct 10, 2009)

> Your members seem to have got a "tad" childish while all this is going on and for some reason someone thinks that if they "red cross" me that it will effect me.
> 
> I'm sorry to dissapoint but my feelings for anyone else went a long time ago when my partner had a massive heart attack at the age of 38.
> 
> I thought that joining a forum like this and showing off my animals might make me feel a little bit better but some people just think that we are back in the playground and just go out of their way to hurt people by horrible comments.


MDF, I'm sorry, but I can't see any horrible comments, and certainly nothing hurtful, if there are, please could you point them out so that they may be rectified.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im pretty sure my old boy is a cross. I call him a Staffie cos its easier, and everyone else calls him one.

He's just my boy, i dont care what he is or isnt. He's an Oscar, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*This thread will now be closed, due to Op's request!*


----------

